# Braves



## tjchurch (Apr 1, 2013)

Go Braves.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 1, 2013)

its time!


----------



## JHannah92 (Apr 1, 2013)

Chop chop!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good win to start the season. Go Braves!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 2, 2013)

This is something we can all actually agree on.  Plus, it gives you Dawgs fans a reason to do the chop.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice start to the season! Good to see Uggla join Freddie and J-Up with the long balls.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing like Opening Day!

I was fortunate enough to share it with my 8 year old grandson and his dad!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is something we can all actually agree on.  Plus, it gives you Dawgs fans a reason to do the chop.



And YES! WE CHOPPED! With an SEC attitude!!!


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 2, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Nothing like Opening Day!
> 
> I was fortunate enough to share it with my 8 year old grandson and his dad!



Cool deal. Looks like good seats also.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 2, 2013)

tjchurch said:


> Cool deal. Looks like good seats also.



The best kind! 10 rows behind the Governor and FREE!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 2, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> And YES! WE CHOPPED! With an SEC attitude!!!



You mean with an NL East attitude?  If the Braves lose, do you root for the Phillies?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You mean with an NL East attitude?  If the Braves lose, do you root for the Phillies?



If they are playing the Yankees.

Don't try to understand SEC things. You aren't wired correctly.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 2, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> If they are playing the Yankees.
> 
> Don't try to understand SEC things. You aren't wired correctly.



Go Braves.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Go Braves.



 THAT'S BETTER!!! 

GO BRAVES!!!!


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 2, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> The best kind! 10 rows behind the Governor and FREE!



Free being a key word there.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 2, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> If they are playing the Yankees.
> 
> Don't try to understand SEC things. You aren't wired correctly.



It's an SEC thang not everyone understands.
Go Braves..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Go Bravos.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 3, 2013)

Its our year our time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 3, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> Its our year our time.



With, literally, weapons all over the field.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 3, 2013)

Good opener start for the Braves to showcase their bats a bit.  Hope Atlanta can keep the momentum going & get the starting pitching to last a few more innings. Go Braves!


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 3, 2013)

Chop Chop..


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 3, 2013)

Good night to be a Braves fan..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to go Braves on a fine win & great start to the game in the 1st inning.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 5, 2013)

Couldn't solve Cliff Lee on a cold night in Atlanta. Medlen's early control problems led to a couple runs, but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry to see Braves running out of offensive steam & disappearing bats in the series with only a 2-hit game & Medlen losing his winning momentum. Phillies pitcher Lee was tough going 8-innings with 8-SO's & relief pitcher Papelbon getting 2-SO's in the 9th.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 5, 2013)

Go Braves..  Chop Chop..


----------



## Horns (Apr 6, 2013)

Quite a ball game tonight. The Upton boys did in the Cubs.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 6, 2013)

This lineup with these Upton boys is gonna be somethin special to watch!! Glad to see BJ get going!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2013)

Seeing the local TV sports news reports & the online box score, sounds like that was an exciting 9th-inning come from behind win with the Upton brothers double teaming for individual HR's. Hope this was a confidence builder & momentum switch in a better direction for BJ.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 7, 2013)

A good start to the season.Today looks like a great day to be at the ballpark.  Chop Chop..


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 7, 2013)

Braves keep rolling! Where's all my Uggla haters?? Gonna score a lot of runs and win a bunch of games if everybody stays healthy!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2013)

1st braves game I have sat and watched in a long time. Different feel for this team. I hope they stay healthy


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

It has been a fun season to watch so far.  Justin Upton is awsome and Gattis has been impressive also.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 9, 2013)

Upton's hot streak continues, as does Maholm's scoreless innings streak. 

Although his command was shaky early on in the loss to the Phillies, Medlen settled in for the final two innings of his start. Let's hope he can ride that momentum tonight and see Heyward and Simmons get their bats going.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 9, 2013)

Good game Braves.A win is a win. Nice play by Pena in the nineth.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2013)

Pena made a play Ol' Chipper was not capable of on that double play.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2013)

From the box score, looks like Gattis (another HR) & J. Upton are keeping some good hitting momentum going, with Simmons doing even better going 3 for 4.  Glad to see Medlen go 7-innings.  Sure is nice with Atlanta winning.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 10, 2013)

Gattis is raking, if he keeps this up what's Freddi gonna do when McCann is ready to play.  He's supposed to be ready in the next few weeks, one thing is for sure, he's got plenty of time to get 100%.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 10, 2013)

Medlen pitched a great game only giving up one unearned run.

Simmons had a good day at the plate going 3-4, but no chance for Heyward who sat this one out with Reed Johnson getting the start in right. J-Up continues to crush the ball. How often do you see a guy hit one 415 feet and it not be HR?

Evan Gattis looking right at home in the cleanup spot. Not bad for a guy in the second week of his Big League career!

Clutch play by Pena in the 9th! Seems like every time he's in the game he does something special. Kimbrel has been a little shaky with his command, but has been able to wiggle out so far.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 10, 2013)

Dan Uggly, BJ and JHay are a combined 10 for 79 - 28 SOs hitting .126 and the Braves are 7-1....crazy isn't it, they need to get with the program!   The pitching staff have a combined 2.13 era...smokin!  We have only played cellar dwellers thus far, the next series with the Nats is gonna be fun.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 10, 2013)

piching, defense and timely hittng are the stories so far.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Things are going great!

I'm loving Braves baseball!

I hate to say it but I see a cancer. I ain't going to name him but his initials are B. J. Upton.

He argues and mealy mouths strikeouts with the ump every time. 

So that means he does does it a lot!

I hope his big/little brother can continue to carry him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 10, 2013)

dang, won again over the weak hitting fish.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2013)

Good job for another sweep with the shutout win by the Braves.  According to the box score, it must've been quite a batting rally to watch with 13 hits.  Schafer going 4 for 5, Francisco going 3 for 4 with a HR & 2-RBI's, & Gattis going 2 for 4 with a HR & 3-RBI's who's looking like he's going to make Brian McCann into a backup catcher if he keeps this hot batting streak going.  Sure is a fine winning start for the Atlanta season so far.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 11, 2013)

What do y'all think about the Ayala trade? I'm kind of on the fence about it since I like our bullpen the way it is and somebody's gotta go down. Only problem is Corey Gearrin is the only one with a minor league option left and he's been lights out so far. Just not sure I "get" that move.

On a side note, the Braves are hotter than a $2 pistol! The real test is coming though


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 11, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Things are going great!
> 
> I'm loving Braves baseball!
> 
> ...



You are correct...BJ is a cancer, been watching his antics for several years with the Rays, can't stand the punk.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice win to complete another sweep! Gattis and Francisco, especially, with a couple mammos! Mike Minor looked great once again.

It's nice to be able to give a guy the day off and have another guy come off the bench and go 4-5.

Off day today and then on to Washington to take on the Nats! Gonna face three good pitchers, so we'll see how this potent offense responds.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Nice win to complete another sweep! Gattis and Francisco, especially, with a couple mammos! Mike Minor looked great once again.
> 
> It's nice to be able to give a guy the day off and have another guy come off the bench and go 4-5.
> 
> Off day today and then on to Washington to take on the Nats! Gonna face three good pitchers, so we'll see how this potent offense responds.



This weekend will be a good early test to see how we measure up against a good team.......it would be great if we could take 2 out of 3


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 11, 2013)

Just read where the white bear is 26 or 27 and battled substance abuse floating around the SW US doing odd jobs, what a story he is. Never made it above AA before now. Mac is most likely gone after this season,too.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 11, 2013)

The Nats will tell a lot about the team. It is good to beat the bad teams only thing is they don't make the playoffs to win in Oct. ya gotta beat the big boys.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet game tonight! Love seeing the braves pull out the come back win, minus I have to get up at 4 in the morning!


----------



## BuckinFish (Apr 12, 2013)

Go bravos!


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice win for the Bravos tonite. Chop. Chop.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2013)

Even though it was a slow start giving up runs, gotta like that strong finish scoring in the last 4 innings for the win. Glad I'll get to watch Atlanta on regular OTA TV for the 1st time Saturday earlier at 1:05pm, instead of watching the online web scoreboards & box scores.  "Go Braves."  "Chop, Chop."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2013)

Way to go Gattis tomahawking his 4th HR of the 2-week season so far with 2-RBI's to take the lead.  Glad to see the Braves getting to Nats' Strasburg already. 

Hudson's hitting already today going 2 for 2.


----------



## TBI (Apr 13, 2013)

10-1, 8 in a row. THIS IS WHY WE CHOP!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Medlen pitched a great game only giving up one unearned run.
> 
> Simmons had a good day at the plate going 3-4, but no chance for Heyward who sat this one out with Reed Johnson getting the start in right. J-Up continues to crush the ball. How often do you see a guy hit one 415 feet and it not be HR?
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^This, and Thank You!  I cant wait to see Medlen back on the mound..............Maybe he can get some run support?


BTW-I am going outta my mind right now!!

Why am I so paranoid this train may CRASH!

Maybe cause this train is ROLLING!!


GO BRAVES!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2013)

Chop Chop!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2013)

"Go Braves!" 

"Chop, Chop!" 

Nice day for Atlanta to complete the series with a sweeping win at this start of the season.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 14, 2013)

I know it's early. But I didn't see this start to the season.


----------



## Horns (Apr 14, 2013)

Our boys are rolling. Keep it up. Way to sweep the Nats!


----------



## quality hunter (Apr 14, 2013)

If they can get Jason Heyward going and replace Uggla they are gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 14, 2013)

quality hunter said:


> If they can get Jason Heyward going and replace Uggla they are gonna be tough to beat.



And Freeman and McCann are on the DL!

I like this team's chances to go all the way!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

Great win today wish I could have seen that one on the tube.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 15, 2013)

Way to go Braves on another win & a sweep!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 15, 2013)

WOW!!


R we just getting Crazy here or what..............Man this is gonna be a fun season!!

You know, even with the players we have, it would have been possible to start out as flat as the Marlins are............................You Know we will have some low times over this Marathon of a season, but boy it is sure nice to start off like this!!


WOW!!!

CHOP CHOP!!


----------



## CardsFan (Apr 15, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> WOW!!
> 
> 
> R we just getting Crazy here or what..............Man this is gonna be a fun season!!
> ...



I'm trying to temper my expectations based on this early season run, but it's hard to NOT be excited about the possibilities this year.

11-1?   Sweeping our nemesis Nats - at their house?   Are you kidding me?

WOW is about right!

Seems like a good time to start a new streak of division championships.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 15, 2013)

G-man said to Straus hey throw that heat and watch it fly....back back back back gone.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This weekend will be a good early test to see how we measure up against a good team.......it would be great if we could take 2 out of 3





No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> The Nats will tell a lot about the team. It is good to beat the bad teams only thing is they don't make the playoffs to win in Oct. ya gotta beat the big boys.



I'd say they passed the test! 

BJ got us off to a great start and almost doubled his hit total for the season. Simmons in on the offensive action, as well. If we can get Heyward and Uggla going with those two guys, they'll be unstoppable!

Maholm joins Medlen and Minor on the list of lowest ERAs since the All-Star break last year. Hasn't given up a run yet, including spring training!


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 16, 2013)

Chop. Chop. 12-1 Go Braves.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Dang late inning magic, back to back to back hr's won it again.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 16, 2013)

uggs!


----------



## Buckbuster (Apr 16, 2013)

Why were all the braves wearing# 42?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 16, 2013)

Must've been a fun game to watch with the Braves 5-HR's tonight, especially the 4-run 8th inning with 3 of the 5 HR's.  Congrats to Atlanta going 10 wins in a row.  We could get use to this very easily.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckbuster said:


> Why were all the braves wearing# 42?



Jackie Robinson Day celebrated across all of MLB. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...13&content_id=44707692&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Wearing No. 42 with pride, MLB honors Jackie

League pays tribute en masse 66 years after breaking of color barrier

4/16/2013


----------



## DSGB (Apr 17, 2013)

The crowd was electric during the barrage of homers in the 8th. Bet Ned Yost was having flashbacks of the early 90s.

Hope Avilan isn't hurt too bad. Looked like he was in some pain. They are saying hamstring strain, but will be re-evaluated again today.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 17, 2013)

So ends the streak........another shutout loss. Minor pitched well enough to win most days, but a couple of mistakes cost them today.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry to see the fine winning streak end.  At least we got to see some of the potential of the Braves for the future, so I'm glad the season is looking more promising.  

Local metro Atlanta TV sports news report before today's loss it was the best 13-game start (winning 12 of 13-games) for the Braves since 1994 & the last time the Braves won 10-games in a row was 10 years ago. 


EDIT:  Update from the game recap at web link below: 


http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/inde...013_04_17_kcamlb_atlmlb_1&mode=recap&c_id=atl 



> While winning 12 of their previous 13 games and notching their first 10-game winning streak in exactly 10 years





> Braves fell one win short of matching the Atlanta-best record the 1982 and '94 clubs had set through the season's first 14 games


----------



## DSGB (Apr 18, 2013)

Freeman will work out with Triple-A Gwinnett and will play the three game series if healthy. He could rejoin the team when they start their series in Colorado next week.

Avilan may avoid a trip to the DL, as his injury only appears to be a strain with cramping.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 18, 2013)

12-2 is a fantastic start.

With so much of the offense struggling, I'm surprised the Bravos have been able to win what they have:
Heyward  .128
BJ Upton  .140
Uggla  .163
Simmons  .200
News today is that McCann has a sore wrist that may set his rehab back just a bit.  What do we do with Gattis when McCann returns?  Gattis appears better than McCann both offensively and defensively.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 19, 2013)

*13-2*

Gonna be hard to sit Gattis or send him down. His legend grew even more last night when he hit a two-run homer in his first pinch hit appearance to give the Braves the lead for good in the 8th. I would not want to be the one making that decision, but once McCann is 100%, I'd be saying goodbye to Laird and trying to figure out how to split time with Gattis and McCann.

As devastating as this lineup has been, can you imagine what it could be if the guys that are struggling get going?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 19, 2013)

the slow mo video of white bear turning on a 95 mph fastball last night was awesome. The ball appeard to be in flight aound 5minutes,too.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 19, 2013)

My bet is McCann is gone by the trade deadline.  He's not as good as Gattis, offensively or defensively, even when he's 100%.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 19, 2013)

Just read on mlb.com that Gattis would start at first tonight.Laird would be catching.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 19, 2013)

I would not be surprised at all to see B-Mac traded. He is a free agent at the end of the year and the Braves won't try to compete with the money American League teams will offer him to be a DH/catcher. Gattis is a stud and is making B-Mac even more expendable each day, not to mention the fact that Bethancourt is in Gwinnett waiting for his shot.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 19, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Gonna be hard to sit Gattis or send him down. His legend grew even more last night when he hit a two-run homer in his first pinch hit appearance to give the Braves the lead for good in the 8th. I would not want to be the one making that decision, but once McCann is 100%, I'd be saying goodbye to Laird and trying to figure out how to split time with Gattis and McCann.
> 
> As devastating as this lineup has been, can you imagine what it could be if the guys that are struggling get going?




shhhhhhh  my boy G-man aint going nowhere.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like if'n the Braves get on the board, they win. If'n they don't get on the board, they lose...


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep can't get a win every night, now we need to limit our losing streak.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 19, 2013)

I missed it.  BJ apparently was "shooed" by Huddie or somebody and things got fiery.  Losing sucks!

Alright, I'm up to speed.  Should've expected some new drama with that UMP. (Holbrook =  )


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah he (UMP) should try to stop a train with his teeth ....


----------



## DSGB (Apr 22, 2013)

Lost 3 out of 4 to the Pirates. No timely hitting. They live and die by the long ball. 

Gotta start out better against the Rockies, who own an identical record as Atlanta.

Looks like Fredi G. has made the decision to go with Chris Johnson as the everyday third baseman. Not a bad choice considering he's leading the league with a .407 average.

Getting Freeman back in the lineup should help!


----------



## David Parker (Apr 22, 2013)

Francisco was good at going deep and striking out.  Defensively, his size hinders him a little by not allowing him to range as quickly.  Couple that with Johnson's BA and it's a no brainer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2013)

Like other MLB teams, Atlanta will have their peaks & valleys but looks like the 1st night in Colorado the Braves had a snowout in Denver which maybe should not surprise us too much with this past weekend's Colorado Loveland Pass avalanche.  Hope the snow moves on so the double header games at 3:10pm & 8:40pm get played.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2013)

Jason Heyward had his appendix removed at a Denver hospital last night. No word on how long he'll be out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Jason Heyward had his appendix removed at a Denver hospital last night. No word on how long he'll be out.



Unfortunately, radio news reports say recovery time is typically 2-3 weeks.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 23, 2013)

I say we cut Colorado out of loop and let them find other teams to play.  No point in catering to their inherent conflict between baseball and weather.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2013)

Third "snowout" in eight days for the Rockies. The high temperature for today will barely be above freezing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Third "snowout" in eight days for the Rockies. The high temperature for today will barely be above freezing.



I reckon the 2nd night game will be even rougher.  Thought I read yesterday that Denver's Coors Field has only had a total of 16 snowouts. 

Hope Atlanta is ready to get back to winning series & ready for "surging Rockies".



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2013_04_23_atlmlb_colmlb_1&mode=preview

Surging Rockies host slipping Braves in doubleheader

4/23/2013 


AND (just found it again below) 


http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...22&content_id=45489604&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Snow postpones Braves-Rockies at Coors

Monday's game to be made up as part of Tuesday doubleheader

4/22/20 




> It's the first weather postponement the Braves have had this season, but it's the *third snowout in eight days for the Rockies*, who postponed games last Monday and Wednesday with the Mets. It's the fifth time the Braves and Rockies have been snowed out in Denver, and the Rockies' *16th snowout in franchise history*.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2013)

1-0 after Justin's solo shot in the top of the 1st!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2013)

Make that 3-0 on Uggla's two run homer in the 2nd with C. Johnson aboard!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the game updates.  Reminded me to pull up an online web baseball scoreboard for the game.  Radio news just reported it was only 23-degrees at 1st pitch of the game.  I've had some good warmer experiences for early April Spring snow skiing just west of Denver, CO.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2013)

Walking the leadoff batter of the inning only leads to trouble. It's now 3-2 with one on and one out, bottom 2nd.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2013)

Whoa, those rocking Braves keep on building a major reputation for HR's as Gattis adds the 3rd HR for the go ahead run now at 4 to 3 in just the 4th-inning.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 23, 2013)

Those boys look cold.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 23, 2013)

They just said it was now 25 degrees.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 24, 2013)

Great day, taking both games of the twin bill. Home runs were once again the difference. 

Despite his worst start of the year, Minor was still victorious in game one, while Teheran was brilliant in game two just hours after seeing snow for the first time. 

It may have been cold, but the Braves' bats were hot. BJ and Justin became the first brothers to go back-to-back since FDR was in the White House. The 6-7-8 hitters were 12 for 26 on the day. Justin's 11th homer set a Braves record for April.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 24, 2013)

Simmons needs to heat up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope Hudson can get win # 200 today starting at 3:10pm to close out a great Braves series.





DSGB said:


> Great day, taking both games of the twin bill. Home runs were once again the difference.
> 
> Despite his worst start of the year, Minor was still victorious in game one, while Teheran was brilliant in game two just hours after seeing snow for the first time.
> 
> It may have been cold, but the Braves' bats were hot. BJ and Justin became the first brothers to go back-to-back since FDR was in the White House. The 6-7-8 hitters were 12 for 26 on the day. Justin's 11th homer set a Braves record for April.



Yep, Braves this season sure are marking some good places in history, still with another week to go in April that can makes even more better history. 



http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/inde...013_04_23_atlmlb_colmlb_2&mode=recap&c_id=atl 

Braves erupt to sweep twin bill in frigid Colorado

Uptons belt back-to-back jacks as Teheran cools off Rockies

4/24/2013




> It was Justin's Major League-leading 11th homer, following hard on the heels of B.J.'s third and marking the first time big league brothers had gone back to back in 75 years. The only other players to do it were Hall of Famers Lloyd and Paul Waner for the 1938 Pirates.





> Justin's 11 homers in April set a Braves record -- with a week to go in the month -- and he's homered in every game B.J. has homered in.





> The two victories over Colorado gave Atlanta sole possession of the best record in baseball at 15-5.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 29, 2013)

Didn't do too well in Detroit, ending the long road trip by being swept in the three game series. Only scored in two of the 27 innings. 

I know they're glad to be home and starting the series against the Nats tonight.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

Man; what an ugly weekend!!  Tonight would be a good time to start a nice winning streak!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2013)

Rough slide Atlanta is on losing 8 of the last 11 games.  Guess they are glad that long road trip is over.  Hope they can get their winning momentum back soon.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 29, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rough slide Atlanta is on losing 8 of the last 11 games.  Guess they are glad that long road trip is over.  Hope they can get their winning momentum back soon.



I hate to say I told you so, but I told you so.

This pitching staff is vastly overrated.  We knew this team could lead the majors in both HR's and K's so the offense is going to be very streaky.... but it's even worse than we thought because Uggla, B.J., Simmons, and Heyward just plain suck right now.

Personally, I think pitching is a worse problem than hitting.


----------



## quality hunter (Apr 29, 2013)

I hope they do better they started off by beating the worst teams in the league and caught Washington when they were playing bad. I hope its not same old story for braves!!!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 30, 2013)

That was a ballgame! Some good defense and close plays. They squeaked one out to make it 4-0 against the Nats this season. First win of the year when they didn't hit a home run.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2013)

Bravos over nats 3-2 in a dogfight. We have a lot of pieces to counter whatever the opp tries this year, unlike some prior seasons where we did not have much substance.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2013)

Big win tonight with Huddies 200th. His 12th place all time winning % is really impressive,too. I can get used to whipping the nats.  Hope the Nats all eat out at the Varsity tonight and get the ole varsity 2 step trots.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2013)

Congrats to Hudson on his 1-run 3-hitter win # 200 & his HR tonight.


----------



## DSGB (May 1, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to Hudson on his 1-run 3-hitter win # 200 & his HR tonight.



And doubled off the wall in his first at-bat. I was hoping Fredi would let him bat to lead off the 8th.

Only the 110th pitcher to record 200 wins and is one of three active pitchers.


----------



## HighCotton (May 1, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to Hudson on his 1-run 3-hitter win # 200 & his HR tonight.



^^^ Yes, congrats to Huddy.  He doesn't get the attention he deserves by the sports media.  He's had a great career and he's a Georgia boy.

Having said that, I'd still like to see a better #1 in this Braves rotation.  Hudson is a 2 or 3.


----------



## DSGB (May 1, 2013)

HighCotton said:


> ^^^ Yes, congrats to Huddy.  He doesn't get the attention he deserves by the sports media.  He's had a great career and he's a Georgia boy.
> 
> Having said that, I'd still like to see a better #1 in this Braves rotation.  Hudson is a 2 or 3.



While Hudson may have been born in Columbus, GA, he's a native of Phenix City, AL - just across the river.


----------



## David Parker (May 1, 2013)

Just keep winning.  And for the sake of all that is good, stop striking out so much!  That was at you Dan Uggla and BJ Upton.


----------



## DSGB (May 2, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Just keep winning.  And for the sake of all that is good, stop striking out so much!  That was at you Dan Uggla and BJ Upton.



They're not listening. 

One hanging breaking ball by Maholm was the difference in last night's game. He otherwise pitched a great game. Zimmerman pitched better. Five total hits and only two left the infield.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 2, 2013)

Man the Braves strike out alot!!!


I heard this morning we were second in the league.
I would have lost that bet.


----------



## David Parker (May 2, 2013)

I would've won.  I thought we HAD to be first in most-strikeouts.


----------



## tjchurch (May 2, 2013)

I have been a fan BUT I have bout give up. Uggla's gotta go.


----------



## DSGB (May 3, 2013)

Bats were silent once again. Despite Medlen's early troubles, he pitched well enough to win on most nights. The misplayed ball at third was the difference.

You can tell some guys are getting frustrated. They just need to relax and put the ball in play instead of trying to do too much and go yard every AB.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 3, 2013)

tjchurch said:


> I have been a fan BUT I have bout give up. Uggla's gotta go.



not till' his contract runs out!


----------



## DSGB (May 7, 2013)

What a night for Simmons. First multi-homer game and career high 4 RBIs, not to mention the sweet between-the-legs tag he put on Choo.


----------



## injun joe (May 7, 2013)

That was the wildest tag I have ever seen. I'm ready for Shafer to take BJ's spot for a while.


----------



## DSGB (May 7, 2013)

BJ's shown some signs of life lately, but I wouldn't mind Fredi going with the hot hand for a while. Especially once J-Hey comes back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 7, 2013)

Yep, it sure was Simmons' night to shine with a fine win by the Braves despite their 15-SO's.  From what I heard on the local TV sports news last night, Chipper sure had good words about Andrelton & their video highlights showing Shafer's great catch to go with his PH HR contributions was impressive. I did not realize it had been such a long time since Atlanta won up in Cincinnati.  Let's hope tonight that Medlen can improve his 1-4 record with a win.


----------



## David Parker (May 7, 2013)

War medlin!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (May 8, 2013)

Hate to see a loss like tonight's. kimbrel needs to figure it out quick. With 10 strikeouts they were lucky to even be in a position to win and then to give it up to back-to-back HR's hurts.


----------



## fredw (May 8, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Hate to see a loss like tonight's. kimbrel needs to figure it out quick. With 10 strikeouts they were lucky to even be in a position to win and then to give it up to back-to-back HR's hurts.



It was painful to watch.  Two outs and two strikes on the hitter....man.


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

fredw said:


> It was painful to watch.  Two outs and two strikes on the hitter....man.



Yep; that one hurt.......


----------



## David Parker (May 8, 2013)

At least it wasn't Medlin throwing beachballs.  There is an upside.


----------



## David Parker (May 8, 2013)

Uggla 

Yard

Went

Twice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 8, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Uggla
> 
> Yard
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder of it being an early afternoon game today before they travel to the left west coast.  Great job by Uggla's 2-HR game so far.  

Francisco's HR Grand Slam 4-RBI game sure does help, too. #1 & #2 batters  Schafer 3 for 4 & Simmons 4 for 5 at the plate & Minor's 7-SO's in 7-innings pitched is impressive today. Nice Braves 5-run rally 8th-inning performance sure does help their 7 to 1 lead so far. 

Sure was a surprising, disappointing, tough 9th inning loss for Atlanta last night. 

EDIT:  Congrats on the Braves early win today & series win before heading west for their San Francisco Giants game tomorrow at 10:15pm Eastern time.


----------



## fredw (May 8, 2013)

Good series for the Braves......but, I am still haunted by the fact we were one strike away from a sweep.


----------



## DSGB (May 8, 2013)

Nice win today to salvage the series. Uggla is heating up - been putting some good swings on the ball lately! 

I'm starting to worry a little about him and Freeman. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=26941839&topic_id=&c_id=mlb&tcid=vpp_copy_26941839&v=3


----------



## David Parker (May 9, 2013)

<3 the Hugglas!!!


----------



## David Parker (May 13, 2013)

Swept in SF !  Spittin out the vommit and ready for Arizona!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 13, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Swept in SF !  Spittin out the vommit and ready for Arizona!



Not swept since Braves won the 1st game last Thursday May 9th against SF Giants.  

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=atl#y=2013&m=5&calendar=DEFAULT


AZ Diamondbacks ought to be tough too with a similar record as the Braves.  

Games on the road sure are tough on Atlanta this season. 

Hope Braves pitching significantly improves quickly in the coming games or things are likely to get worse.


----------



## David Parker (May 13, 2013)

Forgot about B-Mac going yard in that one.  Still got to get some W's


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 14, 2013)

Last 3 losses sure did feel like a sweep & usually it is.  

Fine win for the Braves tonight with lots of hitting, HR's, RBI's, & runs.


----------



## DSGB (May 14, 2013)

Lots of highlights in last night's game. The bats came alive after being silenced in San Fran. J. Up and Johnson doing some damage against their old team and B. Mac joining in with a good night at the plate. Some great defense, including two guys getting thrown out at the plate.

Justin should have had five hits, as he was safe on the ground ball to Prado in the 1st. I thought Freeman beat out the double play ball, as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the eye witness details since I usually only have access to the MLB web scoreboards to keep up with the game.


----------



## David Parker (May 14, 2013)

Freeman totally beat that throw.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 16, 2013)

Let's hope the Braves comes home to this weekend's series with the Dodgers prepared to get back to winning, with the Washington Nationals right behind them by 1 game in 2nd place after losing that big lead.  

Hope all things go well with Jonny Venters's surgery.  



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2013/baseball/mlb/wires/05/16/2010.ap.bbn.braves.venters.0160/ 

Braves' Venters undergoes 2nd Tommy John surgery 

Thursday May 16, 2013 3:03 PM


----------



## David Parker (May 16, 2013)

need to get a good streak going and carry it


----------



## tjchurch (May 18, 2013)

Gattis comes through again.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 19, 2013)

Yep, Gattis got it going for Atlanta tonight.

Saw the local TV sports news reporting the Braves win getting back to back HR's in the 8th with Gattis pitch hitting & Simmons following after him, but Chris Johnson going 3 for 3 was not too shabby either.  Too bad Medlen did not get he win with limiting the Dodgers to only 2-hits.

Also, Friday night's win with Justin Upton's Grand Slam (3rd in career according to news reports) & getting 5-RBI's was a fine contribution. 

2 wins in a row now gives Atlanta a chance for a needed series sweep on Sunday.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 19, 2013)

I'd like to see sit BJ at least every other day and play the white bear more. He has much better OF arm,too. BJ's arm is ragged out. He is gonna be slower to the ball but so what.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2013)

it's kinda funny.....they thought B.J. Upton was the bomb when they signed him......turns out, it was his brother...he's like a man possessed!!

and, Evan Gattis may be the best "under the radar" find they ever found....

I wonder if he can PITCH, too???


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2013)

Braves' bats are hot in today's early game having 10-hits with a 5-run 4th-inning rally along with 3-HR's already today by Pena, BJ Upton, & Gattis (Grand Slam for 4-RBI's), Atlanta now leading 8 to 0.


----------



## tjchurch (May 22, 2013)

Gattis again.


----------



## DSGB (May 22, 2013)

Man, the "second string" players are getting it done! Gattis, along with Schafer and Pena have been impressive, to say the least. J. Upton's performance has lessened the blow from losing Prado, but these guys have filled the void - and then some! It's nice to be able to give a guy the day off and have his replacement do just as well, while at the same time you can have one of them pinch hit late in the game and work their magic.


----------



## Tim L (May 22, 2013)

I can't remember a kid starting the season the way Gattis has....9th inning home run to tie the game last night; grand slam today...Not Murphy, not Chipper, not Horner, any one....Only starts occasionally now; still one of the league leaders in RBI's and HR's....This is almost the stuff of legends.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 22, 2013)

Who is this Gattis kid?


----------



## injun joe (May 23, 2013)

Gattis' first grand slam in the majors. Really just flicked his wrists at it. Good time at the ballyard yesterday.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 24, 2013)

The scout who pushed for his signing should be given a big fat raise!


----------



## Mistrfish (May 25, 2013)

Pena at 2nd Gattis in Left.  Uggla couldnt hit his way out of a wet paper bad right now.  I think BJ will come out of his slump but Uggla has struck out 57 times out of 148 AB.  The only positive is he has walked 23 times.  I hate to say it but I dont see the Braves winning it all with Uggla hitting a buck 80. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 25, 2013)

Uggs has been a big time let down


----------



## tjchurch (May 26, 2013)

Yesterday was a good day to be a Braves fan.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 26, 2013)

These Braves have many different combinations or ways  to beat a team so as Freddie makes his adjustments he can quietly move down or replace players in the lineup. We are basically stuck with any big contract that hits .160, so play them less until their replacement goes cold. Still gotta mix these guys in and out to keep good vibes and reduce burnout. Hope we pound the Yankees / mets tonight again.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 26, 2013)

Carpenter threw good and hitting 94 on the gun was surprising.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 27, 2013)

Tough loss Sunday night after the Braves even went ahead in the game in the 7th, but the Mets delivering 3-runs in the 8th was too much.  At least Atlanta won the series even though it ended their winning streak, but have won 8 of the last 9 games & are headed to Toronto for Mon. & Tues. road games & turn around to come home to play them in 2 more games Wed. & Thurs.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 28, 2013)

Extra inning win to close out road trip is sweet vs jays.


----------



## HighCotton (May 29, 2013)

Braves pitching is looking more and more suspect.  Do we have even 1 reliable starter?  And the bullpen is shot.  We need pitching help really bad.  Being able to out-slug the other team is about the only way to win we've got.


----------



## biggdogg (May 29, 2013)

HighCotton said:


> Braves pitching is looking more and more suspect.  Do we have even 1 reliable starter?  And the bullpen is shot.  We need pitching help really bad.  Being able to out-slug the other team is about the only way to win we've got.



Mike Minor has been lights out this season with an ERA under 2.5, Medlen has an ERA right a 3 but is towards the bottom of the league in run support and Tehran has been pretty close to dominant his last 5 starts. You must only watch when Huddy is pitching on the road or when Maholm starts.


----------



## DSGB (May 31, 2013)

More great work from the guys off the bench. I said earlier that it was nice being able to sit a starter and have his replacement play just as well. In this case, the replacements seem to be playing above the level of the struggling starters that they filled in for. Schafer needs to remain in center until BJ gets it figured out.

Another stellar performance by Minor! Simmons' error cost him, but the offense picked them up and then some.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 31, 2013)

As said earlier, another good night to be a Braves fan with their 11-run & 16-hit win to split the series.  Nice having Minor continuing to do well.  Yesterday's early sports news reports were concerned about the absence of  3-starters, but glad there was no need for worries with the rest of the team showing up to help contribute.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 2, 2013)

Another win against the Nats.I think that make it 6-3 for the year..
Maybe the game winning hit by BJ will get him on the right track.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope so.  BJ had 40% or 2 of the 5 total Braves hits that the Nats matched. The local TV sports news showed BJ making a great catch, too.  His good night should help build his confidence.  

How bought that funny big league throwing error of Freeman lobbing the ball over Hudson's head to try for the out at 1st base? 

Too bad Huddy did not get the extra inning win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2013)

Wonder how much more Huddy can go, he has to grind to compete now. We need another Sunday win today. Yesterdays fox announcers were lovin on the gnats all day.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 2, 2013)

B.J. launched one today! Hopefully this series has him on the right track. Huddy was absolutely brilliant yesterday. Unfortunately, so was Gio. Maybe Fredi needs to adjust the rotation so that Huddy only pitches at Turner Field.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice series win over the Nats.  Good to see more improvements for BJ but hope it's not just a brief flash in the pan or only short term.  Sorry about Freeman's long ball hitting the yellow line & not going over the wall for a home run. 

Now it's time for Braves pay back to the Pirates in the next series here at home.  

Sure is a long haul 20-day stretch of games for the Braves without a free day rest break which does not happen until June 13th.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 4, 2013)

Checking out the box score, it looks like three 2-run HR's in 2 innings were more than enough to get the Braves win for Medlen tonight. 

Look forward to hearing what folks think about the Braves trading Juan Francisco for a minor league left handed relief pitcher.  Here's the news story details at the web link below:  



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp...tebook_id=49482782&vkey=notebook_atl&c_id=atl 

Braves get Minor League lefty for Francisco

Southpaw Keeling comes over from Brewers, assigned to Double-A

6/3/2013 7:40 P.M. ET 




> "[Keeling] is a good athlete," Braves general manager Frank Wren said. "He's a guy you could see pitching up here in a couple years."





> Keeling will be assigned to the Braves' Double-A Mississippi roster. The 25-year-old has made 105 Minor League relief appearances since the Brewers selected him in the 18th round of the 2010 First-Year Player Draft.





> Keeling has recorded 19 strikeouts and issued 10 walks in 17 innings for Milwaukee's Double-A Huntsville club this season. Left-handed hitters have hit .273 (6-for-22) against him and right-handed hitters have been limited to a .225 (9-for-40) batting average.





> After hitting .316 with four home runs and 18 strikeouts in his first 57 at-bats this season, Francisco batted .157 with two extra-base hits and 25 strikeouts in what proved to be his final 51 at-bats with the Braves.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 4, 2013)

Juan was really struggling and better to get an arm for him than his outright release.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 5, 2013)

According to the online web MLB scoreboards, today's early game in bottom of the 6th just had exciting back to back solo HR's from Gattis & Laird with Braves leading 3-0 with Teheran still pitching a no-hitter after 7-innings & 93-pitches.  Hope Atlanta sweeps Pittsburgh today.  Oops, make that Braves leading 5-0 in bottom of the 7th.


----------



## fredw (Jun 5, 2013)

Great game by Teheran.....a one hitter through eight.

Good to see Heyward's bat waking up.  Two hits today.

Gattis and Laird back to back.  Got to love it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 5, 2013)

6 hits for Heyward in the last 3 games.

Teheran was awesome today and Laird called a fantastic game.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 5, 2013)

Laird's handling of Teheran's development is the primary reason that Francisco was the odd man out.


----------



## tcward (Jun 5, 2013)

Gattis just launched a laser! Sorry, didn't realize it was a replay!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 5, 2013)

tcward said:


> Gattis just launched a laser! Sorry, didn't realize it was a replay!



Hit it in the same place he did this afternoon..


----------



## tcward (Jun 5, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hit it in the same place he did this afternoon..



I hear ya Muddy! Lol!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 6, 2013)

There is an article in sports  illustrated on Evan very nicely done.  Its a good read.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 6, 2013)

If we ever get to clicking on all cylinders this will be a great team that should win it all.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 12, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> If we ever get to clicking on all cylinders this will be a great team that should win it all.



Sure did some Skidding the past 3 days


UGH!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 12, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Sure did some Skidding the past 3 days
> 
> 
> UGH!!!



We should get healed at home.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 13, 2013)

After 20 days in a row of games, Braves can use the break on Thursday coming home to pull it together after getting swept in a series for the 2nd time this season.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 13, 2013)

Tough stretch of 20 games in 20 days, plus that west coast trip.  Thankfully, we are completely finished the Pacific Time Zone for the rest of the season.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 13, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tough stretch of 20 games in 20 days, plus that west coast trip.  Thankfully, we are completely finished the Pacific Time Zone for the rest of the season.



Glad to hear that. Maybe J. Upton can get back going. He is slumping right now. Uggla looks a little better and I think Heyward should be ok.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 13, 2013)

In not worried every team will loose 3 in a row at some point. 

I'm am concerned with the whining of laird. Don't rock the boat and make the club house tense


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 13, 2013)

T Tolbert said:


> In not worried every team will loose 3 in a row at some point.
> 
> I'm am concerned with the whining of laird. Don't rock the boat and make the club house tense



Haven't heard bout Laird, but my wife and kid already dont like him


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 13, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tough stretch of 20 games in 20 days, plus that west coast trip.  Thankfully, we are completely finished the Pacific Time Zone for the rest of the season.



You know what, I'm tired of excuses.  This team and manager are just full of excuses.

Think back at how excited everyone was at the start of the season.  Even, how we couldn't wait for the season to start with all that talent.  Since the 12-1 start, this team has gone 27-26.  The air is gone from the balloon.

Our #1 - #3 pitchers are a combined 14-17 and 2 starters (BJ and Uggly) are below .200 with a 3rd (Heyward) barely above at .215.  

I want to see Schafer, Pena, and Gattis in the lineup everyday and BJ and Uggly on the bench.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 13, 2013)

HighCotton said:


> You know what, I'm tired of excuses.  This team and manager are just full of excuses.
> 
> Think back at how excited everyone was at the start of the season.  Even, how we couldn't wait for the season to start with all that talent.  Since the 12-1 start, this team has gone 27-26.  The air is gone from the balloon.
> 
> ...



what?  nobody is making excuse because we don't need to make excuses.  we have a 6 game lead in a division that we were not favored to win.  what excuse would anybody need?

what you want to see has no bearing on what will happen (thank God) and you need to get over it.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 13, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Haven't heard bout Laird, but my wife and kid already dont like him



He was whining to the ajc a few days ago about not playing. Said something like he signed Bc he knew he would play more than once a week


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 13, 2013)

T Tolbert said:


> He was whining to the ajc a few days ago about not playing. Said something like he signed Bc he knew he would play more than once a week



Laird is extremely valuable as a catcher and hitter, especially in the long grind of 162 games. I favor quietly reminding him that he is valued and being well paid. Plus he is mentoring Tehran. Move him and Mac or Gattis get hurt or slowed and we are shorthanded. Also, don't move Maholm early, either.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree, but somebody needs to tell him to keep his trap shut


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Glad to hear that. Maybe J. Upton can get back going. He is slumping right now. Uggla looks a little better and I think Heyward should be ok.



On the Wed. June 12th local metro Atlanta TV sports news it was reported that Justin Upton had a 10-game hitting streak going but that day's HR was the 1st home run since mid May.  I did not realize it had been that long on either of those stats. 

Sounds like the Braves may need another day to get over their jet lag after their left coast road trip & tonight losing 6-0.  Seems like Braves players that get traded have a way of coming back to haunt Atlanta like tonight's punishing HR from Blanco leading the game off in the 1st inning.  Braves gave no run support to help Medlen tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2013)

Great come from behind win by the Braves in the bottom of the 9th inning to break a 4-game losing streak. BJ Upton's 2-HR's & 3-RBI's were big contributions to the win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep we needed that one today, nice win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 16, 2013)

Got the sushi eaters down 3-0 in the 8th, hold em' Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 16, 2013)

According to the web scoreboard box score, looks like they did hold 'em to a shutout win to take the series. Even though Teheran gave up 7 hits, he pitched a nice win (8 SO's in 6-innings) for Atlanta along with Freeman going 3 for 4 & an RBI & BJ Upton gets a hit & an RBI.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2013)

Freeman is some kind of amazing player, borderline great hitter and a solid glove who can really stretch.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 17, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Freeman is some kind of amazing player, borderline great hitter and a solid glove who can really stretch.



With some experience, Freeman is gonna be a beast. I think he should be A LOT higher in the All-Star balloting for 1st basemen. He should start getting some Gold Gloves soon to.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> *Freeman is some kind of amazing player*, borderline great hitter and a solid glove who can really stretch.





biggdogg said:


> With some experience, *Freeman is gonna be a beast*. I think he should be A LOT higher in the All-Star balloting for 1st basemen. He should start getting some Gold Gloves soon to.



Yep, Freeman right now is amazing & a beast. 

While listening to the game on the radio & watching the live online web scoreboards, it was late start at 10:53pm after the rain delay & just now ending at 1:23pm with a late come from behind bottom of the 9th inning Braves win over the NY Mets thanks to Freeman's rocking 2-run HR who went 3 for 4 tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2013)

Reminder:  

Weather permitting, Braves are hoping to play a double-header today with games scheduled for 1:10pm & 7:10pm.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2013)

Braves mounting an assault here in the 8th.  Also...anybody else see this????  Gatis breaks his bat over his own back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Braves mounting an assault here in the 8th.  Also...anybody else see this????  Gatis breaks his bat over his own back.



Sorry to see Atlanta come up 1-run short from tying the ballgame in the 8th but it was a great 3-run rally. 

Until you reported it, I did not know that happened last night & was what put him on the 15-day DL, but I was listening on the radio & watching the online scoreboard updates.  The Legendary El Oso Blanco needs to be careful with all that power.



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130618&content_id=50984238&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Oblique strain sends Gattis to 15-day DL

Pastornicky recalled; Laird to serve as backup to McCann

6/18/2013 12:42 P.M. ET




> 6/17/13: Evan Gattis shows his tremendous power as he pops up in foul territory and breaks the bat over his back


----------



## DSGB (Jun 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Braves mounting an assault here in the 8th.  Also...anybody else see this????  Gatis breaks his bat over his own back.



Bat was broken before it hit him, just finished it off. Now he's on the 15-day DL. Not sure if it happened on that swing or not.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Bat was broken before it hit him, just finished it off. Now he's on the 15-day DL. Not sure if it happened on that swing or not.



Sounds like the strained oblique happened at a different time according to the report about it at the web link below: 



http://tomahawktake.com/2013/06/18/gattis-on-dl-pastornicky-recalled/

Gattis On DL: Pastornicky Recalled

Jun 18th, 2013 at 10:11 am 




> Update #1:  this from beat writer Dave O’Brien, et al:
> 
> David O’Brien ‏@ajcbraves  *Gattis said he felt his right side grab trying to check his swing at a slider his 3rd at bat.* Hopeful it’ll be better in the 2 weeks
> 
> Update #2:  the *injury did not occur on this 4th inning swing* (gif courtesy of the MLB Cave Dwellers), but it’s noteworthy as Gattis breaks the bat across his own back.  Yow.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 18, 2013)

Bj Upton is one mediocre fielding center fielder...yesterday or recently he weakly scaled the fence with glove out there blind as ball nearly hit him moments later..he just gave up tracking it. A moment ago he gives up a run by letting a slow roller go under his glove.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 19, 2013)

He broke one of the most important rules in baseball - never take your eye off the ball!

That was a frustrating inning to watch. Two away and then one glances off the pitcher and the runner ends up at second. Bad throw on a pickoff attempt ends up in center field and Upton lets it get by to allow the runner to score. Then all heck breaks loose.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jun 19, 2013)

I see the Braves doing just like last year, letting it all go down the drain in the last half of the season!!


----------



## David Parker (Jun 19, 2013)

it ain't always sunny in ATL.  They'll get right


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 19, 2013)

They did tonight with a nice win over the Mets. One more vs them tomorrow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 20, 2013)

Watching the online scoreboard, nice win for the Braves to split this long series with the add'l makeup game.  Medlen gets some run support & collects a needed win, but I was surprised on the TV sports replay seeing his throwing error to 3rd. Another unexpected surprise is seeing BJ Upton & Uggla get hits tonight, while Uggla closes in on the Mendoza line & could possibly be above it at this pace by the all-star break or even earlier.


----------



## David Parker (Jun 20, 2013)

I love it....


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 20, 2013)

BJ Upton has been on a mild hot streak the last week or two. Uggla is just streaky, in a bad way. He'll hit for a game or two then take three or four off. Just don't understand it. Justin Upton needs to get his long ball stroke going again though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking at the online box score following a 3-game losing streak which included the end of the 1st series loss at home this season, nice seeing the Braves wake up delivering a 14-hit offensive road win with 3-HR's, including McCann's 4-RBI grand slam while going 3 for 4 and Schafer with a HR going 4 for 5.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 24, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking at the online box score following a 3-game losing streak which included the end of the 1st series loss at home this season, nice seeing the Braves wake up delivering a 14-hit offensive road win with 3-HR's, including McCann's 4-RBI grand slam while going 3 for 4 and Schafer with a HR going 4 for 5.



Unfortunately, the box score doesn't do justice to Schafer's homer. He absolutely tattooed that ball. Upper deck shot no-doubter.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep Shafer is a different player than before and quite potent with speed and power and a nice OF glove. Where's this cat weak, his arm?


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 25, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Yep Shafer is a different player than before and quite potent with speed and power and a nice OF glove. Where's this cat weak, his arm?



He has matured at the plate and in the field considerably. Probably would have made a solid everyday CF had the Braves not spent a fortune on BJ.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree I would rather have Shafer than be saddled with BJ's giant salary.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2013)

Schafer's good performance continues with the 1st hit for the Braves tonight according to the online web scoreboards.  Wish we could clone Schafer several times over & use BJ & Uggla's salaries to pay for 'em.

UPDATE1:  Schafer is already 2 for 3 with the 1st RBI to tie the game, but Heyward just delivered 2-RBI's to give Atlanta the lead 3-1 in the top of the 5th. 

UPDATE2:  Braves Win, Braves Win, Braves Win. Medlen gets a nice needed win, Kimbrell gets a nice save, & Heyward had a nice HR & 3-RBI game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 26, 2013)

Kim almost blew that save last night.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Kim almost blew that save last night.



Almost is the key word there but I hope the rest of his saves this season are more comfortable!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 29, 2013)

Up 10-5 on the d backs, hold em' Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 30, 2013)

Wish I could seen the Braves 7-run rally in the 8th.  Sure is turning out to be a good weekend so far that started with Chipper's celebration on Friday.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 30, 2013)

A good weekend to be a braves fan.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2013)

and we are keeping the the Nat's at bay so far. Nice sweep.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Yep Shafer is a different player than before and quite potent with speed and power and a nice OF glove. Where's this cat weak, his arm?



No. He has a fantastic arm.  Better than either Upton and pretty darn close to Jhey.

That said, a lot of hindsight about Schafer coming from Braves fans.  When we got him back from the waiver wire people were flipping out about how useless he would be...


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 1, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> No. He has a fantastic arm.  Better than either Upton and pretty darn close to Jhey.
> 
> That said, a lot of hindsight about Schafer coming from Braves fans.  When we got him back from the waiver wire people were flipping out about how useless he would be...[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 1, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> About as bad as guys chirping about Uggla's batting average and strikeouts when he's on base almost 40% of the time and is second on the team in homers and fourth in RBI's.



Nice reminder about Uggla who is above the Mendoza line batting .205 right now. 

Good to hear the game eye witness reports since watching the online scoreboards & box scores are limited in describing all the details of the game. 

Sure was a nice sweep of the Western Division leader this past weekend. 

After hearing details today on the local TV sports news, the 1st half of the Braves season schedule has had fewer days than usual without games with recently playing games 43 out of 45 days & starting Tuesday Atlanta will be playing 13 games in a row.  I did not realize it had been that bad without breaks.

Hope they can pace themselves with their marathon schedule.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 6, 2013)

Need to break this losing streak today. We need Gattis back and the thump he brings.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2013)

Was watching the online scoreboards tonight & at 1st did not believe the good report I thought I heard on the night's local TV news about Atlanta's win.  Nice 6-run extra inning win for the Braves in the 14th-inning. 

Wonder if anyone stayed up late to watch the last inning.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 9, 2013)

I bailed late tied /1-1. Nats lost so its a big win.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 9, 2013)

I watched it all, they couldn't get going then the flood gates just poured open, tonights game is a good one to so far upton just scored to tie it up


----------



## DSGB (Jul 13, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Man, the "second string" players are getting it done! Gattis, along with Schafer and Pena have been impressive, to say the least. J. Upton's performance has lessened the blow from losing Prado, but these guys have filled the void - and then some! It's nice to be able to give a guy the day off and have his replacement do just as well, while at the same time you can have one of them pinch hit late in the game and work their magic.



A different cast of players, but similar results today. Glad to see Constanza back doing what he does. Hopefully the AS break will give our guys time to heal, but I like what we have behind them.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2013)

First game back vs Chisox, nice 5-4 win, thanks to Mac's three run bomb off an 11 or 12 pitch at bat. Love watching 2 dogs in starting lineup for White Sox, Beckham and Keppinger.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep, McCann's 3-RBI HR was a great help to go with Simmons' 2-RBI HR while Chris Johnson goes 3 for 4 with an RBI.  Good job by closer Kimbrel striking out the side in the 9th to help Hudson get his 7th win.

Nice Braves start after the all-star break.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear Lord, what happened to the Braves the last 2 innings after having a 4-run lead, then giving up a White Sox grand slam 5-run 3rd-inning followed by giving up a 4-run 4th-inning.  Sure is a bad habit to get started.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 20, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Dear Lord, what happened to the Braves the last 2 innings after having a 4-run lead, then giving up a White Sox grand slam 5-run 3rd-inning followed by giving up a 4-run 4th-inning.  Sure is a bad habit to get started.



Weak throwing lefty who relies on smoke and mirrors is what happened. I like Maholm OK but would move him with him being gone anyway after this year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice win, good pitching, fine hitting with 3-HR nite, but terrible season ending Hudson broken ankle injury requiring surgery after swelling goes down.  



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/mlb/g...7_24_atlmlb_nynmlb_1&mode=recap_away&c_id=atl 

Braves victory turns sour with Hudson's injury

At tail end of gem, veteran righty carted off field after play at first

7/24/2013 10:54 PM ET 








AND


http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...24&content_id=54654520&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Hudson carted off after right ankle is broken

Braves pitcher to have surgery in Atlanta after swelling goes down

7/24/2013 10:56 P.M. ET 





*Tom Glavine        ✔ @Tom_Glavine*

Prayers to Huddy and his family, he will be back! You know he will!!
10:22 PM - 24 Jul 2013 





*Chipper Jones        ✔ @RealCJ10*

Hoping and praying for the best possible news for Huddy! Didn't look good but hopefully not as bad as video showed. Luh ya bruh!
10:27 PM - 24 Jul 2013


AND


http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/story/_/id/9507186/tim-hudson-atlanta-braves-fractures-right-ankle 

Tim Hudson to have ankle surgery

Updated: July 25, 2013, 12:19 AM ET


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2013)

That was painful to watch and a big blow to the Braves.


----------



## Horns (Jul 25, 2013)

It looked terrible. I hope it will not be the last time we see him on the mound for the Braves. This was the final year of his contract.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 25, 2013)

Man that stinks. I am on board with Huddy whether is up or down, i guess because he is from round here. He was starting to get hot for us,too. Last night he was at his best. He could start a ball at a batter and as they bail he moves the ball back inside on the corner. I am wondering how we are gonna get by playoff teams with serious 1 2 and 3 starters. We don't have that pitching depth of say the Pirates or Cards or Dodgers. 

Huddy is what 37, otherwise very good health, so yes he will be back. I like him as a 3 or 4 starter.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 25, 2013)

Was watching live when it happened... really ugly.  Don't see too many ugly injuries like that in baseball.  Hope Huddy comes through it well and gets back.  Probably gonna be a rough rehab.

Beachy pitched very well in Gwinnett the other night and that was probably going to be his last rehab start, so that comes at a good time.  I'm guessing he'll start a game next week.  We also have Alex Wood and David Hale in Gwinnett who can both start and are both on the 40-man roster.

I'd love to go get a starter, and we have some payroll flexibility to do it, but the bullpen needs more help than the rotation.  We need a lefty and we absolutely can not sustain another injury in the 'pen.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 25, 2013)

It's worse in this case b/c Huddy is a leader, vet, and all around likable guy it seems.  I felt bad for Young just as much.  He's going over it and over it in his mind "I'm the guy that ended Tim Hudson's career".  Sad stuff.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 25, 2013)

I doubt it will end his career - at least I hope not. I felt bad for EY Jr, too. You could tell he was upset. 

Once the surgery is done, he will still be a presence in the dugout and locker room, even though he won't be playing.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 26, 2013)

Minor definitely looked like a future ace tonight! The kid has got the stuff, just needs experience and consistency.

Looking like the trade targets at this point are Santana from KC (free agent following 2013), Peavy (White Sox, under contract through 2014 with option for 2015) and Lohse (Brewers, not sure of his contract status). Wren doesn't seem interested in Norris (Astros)as he is looking for a front line starter with post season experience.

 So far the bullpen targets look a little too pricey at the moment. Jesse Crane from the White Sox seems to be the one Wrens wants though depending on how well he does after returning from the DL.

Guess we'll see.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 27, 2013)

Wrenn says this is the thinnest supply of available pitchers in his 22 yrs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats to the Braves unexpected rocking sweep of the Cards, as the media reports these are the top 2 teams with the best MLB records. 

We know that made injured & healing Tim Hudson proud as the reports from his wife are that his foot surgery went well & 4 months expected recovery time.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 29, 2013)

don't think the Braves will get a SP.  Don't think they need one, either.

LH bullpen help, just a small piece.  Maybe a bench bat depending on Reed Johnson's possible injury and Jordan Schafer's and BJ's timeline for coming back.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fun game last night!

http://i.imgur.com/4xunxDy.jpg


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the Braves DO need starting pitching.  Other than Minor, what other starting pitcher do you have good faith in?  Just because Medlen had a good game last night means nothing.  Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.  And who knows good Beachy will be or not be.

The Braves need a veteran starter, bullpen help, and another bat.  They need a starter much more than another bullpen guy.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 29, 2013)

HighCotton said:


> I think the Braves DO need starting pitching.  Other than Minor, what other starting pitcher do you have good faith in?  Just because Medlen had a good game last night means nothing.  Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.  And who knows good Beachy will be or not be.
> 
> The Braves need a veteran starter, bullpen help, and another bat.  They need a starter much more than another bullpen guy.



The only one I don't have good faith in is Maholm.

Medlen has an 3.74 ERA.  That's pretty good.  If a guy goes 6 IP and gives up 3 runs most say he had a good night.  Do that all year long and you'll have a 4.5 ERA.  Makes 3.74 look pretty good...

Teheran has been awesome all year.  I have a lot of confidence in him.  Only lacking experience.

I expect Beachy will be about 80% of what he was before the injury last year to start off.  And he'll get better.  This isn't the first time he's thrown a baseball...  He looked good in his rehab starts.

Maholm is a mystery and I don't have much faith in him.  Maybe he can go to the 'pen for the playoffs because we shouldn't need him to make any starts.

As for the bullpen... we have Avilan and nothing else to face lefties.  As we get to the playoffs we will have to face a lot of left-handed power hitters and we must have another reliable lefty.

The bench is the best in the majors.  Schafer should be back before September.  When BJ comes back (this weekend), Gattis/McCann will be a big bat off the bench.  We have so many guys that can play off the bench.  Joey ****o, Jose Constanza, Gerald Laird, Tyler Pastornicky, Paul Janish, Jordan Schafer, Evan Gattis, Reed Johnson...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 29, 2013)

For folks who follow baseball closely, is today's Atlanta Braves trade with the Angels a good trade & will it help that much??? 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...29&content_id=55157086&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl

Braves land Downs from Angels for righty Rasmus

7/29/2013 12:23 P.M. ET 








> 7/13/13: Scott Downs gets Justin Smoak to fly out to right to get the Angels out of a bases-loaded jam in the bottom of the seventh


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 29, 2013)

and on cue, the Braves trade for Scott Downs.

I love this trade.  Downs is having a great year and LH hitters are hitting just .196 against him.  That is precisely what we need.

Braves had some budget room so I doubt they are getting the Angels to pay any of Downs' approx $2.1 million left.  Which I'm guessing is why they only had to give up Rasmus, who, IMO, is a career AAA arm.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 29, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and on cue, the Braves trade for Scott Downs.
> 
> I love this trade.  Downs is having a great year and LH hitters are hitting just .196 against him.  That is precisely what we need.
> 
> Braves had some budget room so I doubt they are getting the Angels to pay any of Downs' approx $2.1 million left.  Which I'm guessing is why they only had to give up Rasmus, who, IMO, is a career AAA arm.



Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 29, 2013)

Whatever they could get in return for Rasmus was likely a plus, so to get a guy with Downs' numbers is a good deal, IMO.


----------



## tjchurch (Aug 2, 2013)

The Braves are on a streak seven in a row.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 3, 2013)

One challenge for Freddie is rotating pitchers and position players In and out - day to day, giving players days off but keeping the mojo going. Its a new problem!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 3, 2013)

It's the same challenge all MLB coaches have that varies some throughout the whole season, but thank the good Lord how the team's operations are working well & sure is a fine way to start their road trip with another win. Looking forward to the late afternoon game today on regular public OTA antenna TV.  Let's keep on rolling Braves.


----------



## tjchurch (Aug 3, 2013)

NINE IN A ROW.We're on a roll.   CHOP CHOP.......


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 4, 2013)

Way to roll Braves & keep it going.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad we are finally playing up to our potential. We don't have to have sweeps to now win our division. Just play solid and we win, especially in our upcoming Nats games. Bryce Harper thinks Nats can still win the division. So if we win 2 of 3 they may quit. Win division and bogus infield fly call can not be a factor vs us again. And we need to pass Pirates for best record in NL.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 4, 2013)

Great rocking 10th win in row & 3rd consecutive sweep by the Braves.  Hope they keep it going in the next road series against the Nationals starting tomorrow.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 5, 2013)

this might be our year


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 6, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> this might be our year



No doubt, if we can avoid the injury bug.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2013)

At least, maybe start a new 14-15 year Div. Champ Run. Would love to see two or three World Series wins mixed in, but ain't holding my breath.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 6, 2013)

Sure is nice for the Braves having a better season than recent years having shown potential to win, but it would be great to show this winning momentum too during the post-season.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't yall worry, I'm not changin my underwear til the streak ends.


----------



## tjchurch (Aug 7, 2013)

Twelve in a row.The Braves are on a roll.That puts the Nats fourteen and a half back. This really could be the year.. CHOP CHOP.....


----------



## David Parker (Aug 7, 2013)

We're good here.  Let's just make it a baker's dozen.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2013)

Beating Strassburg last night was big. I guess Bryce Harper got hit intentionally for hot dogging his home run? I like these Braves, they are deep,too.  Gattis is heating up again. He is batting around .158 on the first pitch....so maybe he needs to take one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 7, 2013)

Sure did make a difference having Evan Almighty in the game last night.  Maybe he needs to take some tips from Freeman who is well known for getting hits on the 1st pitch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 7, 2013)

Way to bring it again Braves for another win!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 7, 2013)

That was a close one at the end


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Need 2 more to tie the record. Lets do it at Turner field.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 13, 2013)

According to the online scoreboard box score details, Phillies' Hamels was too much for the Braves as he went the distance with 9-SO's in 9-innings.  I don't think the Atlanta players like rain delays since they lost both games that were interrupted by rain within a few days of each other.  Anyone have any eye witness reports you want to offer us?


----------



## David Parker (Aug 13, 2013)

freaky nite w/ dude falling, rain delay, Hamel's triple.  On to better days.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, I did not hear about the fall on the late local TV news but heard this morning & did not notice Hamel's triple in the box score.  Thx.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 14, 2013)

Medlen got it done last night - with his bat, glove, and on the mound!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 14, 2013)

D   skippy ! ! !


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 14, 2013)

Medlen has looked pretty good in his last few starts.  4-0, 3.46 ERA, 1.0 WHIP in his last 4 starts.  Beachy looked great in his last start and pretty good in the one before that.  Teheran and Minor are still very solid.

I am very happy with our top 4 starters going into the post season.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 14, 2013)

Woo Hoo we appear to have found a solid lead off hitter. Hayward's been on fire in the lead off spot and I'm liking his approach. Finally not trying to hit everything to McDonough and its paying off.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 15, 2013)

got scary last night with that popup Heyward tracked down.  Think it was Janish who wouldn't give way.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2013)

Heyward should have been batting either #1 or #2 his entire career.  Bobby and Fredi both missed that boat.  Better late than never...

and it was Pastornicky who ran into him and ended up leaving with a sprained knee.  That's Heyward's ball.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah no doubt j hey has been misused or he finally matured, . I would say some of both.  .380 avg. out of the leadoff position is awesome. Jason is also a patient lead off hitter.


----------



## TBI (Aug 16, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Heyward should have been batting either #1 or #2 his entire career.  Bobby and Fredi both missed that boat.  Better late than never...
> 
> and it was Pastornicky who ran into him and ended up leaving with a sprained knee.  That's Heyward's ball.



Torn ACL. Phil Gosselin called up.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

Sad day for him.  Wish him the best in rehab and who knows.  On another note:  Charlie Manuel is out.  Sandberg is in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 16, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Sad day for him.  Wish him the best in rehab and who knows.  On another note:  Charlie Manuel is out.  Sandberg is in.



I love the Phillies in meltdown mode, but sad for Charlie.  I actually like him a lot.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

yep.  he'll get on with someone quick i'm bettin


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 17, 2013)

Way to go Braves with a nice extra inning win.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 17, 2013)

Game just started. Who y'all think is going to get plunked for retaliation from last night? I sure would be nervous if I was leading off having to see Strasburg's 100mph heat.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 17, 2013)

Justin Upton took it. Their left fielder for ours I guess.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 17, 2013)

BAM!!  Tied ball game in bottom of 9th. Hayward is on FIRE!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 17, 2013)

Kimbrel on fire tonight 99mph


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Braves!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 18, 2013)

Great comeback, great game, tuff loss.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 18, 2013)

glad I watched the boxing.  I can't feel too bad when LaRoche gets into one, even in 15.  It does send a good message to make a team work almost 2 games worth to get the win against our Braves.  CHOP!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 19, 2013)

Corrected our 1 game losing streak with a nice close win vs Nat's.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 19, 2013)

Is Kimbrel getting better or is he just perfect 99.9% of the time?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Is Kimbrel getting better or is he just perfect 99.9% of the time?



He is returning to 2012 form.  He was historically good last year and had not been on that level in 2013 until pretty recently.

I read an article with quotes from Nats players today talking about how great the Atlanta bullpen is.  Denard Span said: 


> "They're unlike other teams where you want to get to other teams' bullpens early," Span said. "Even if you knock their guy out of the game early in the game, they're still deep (in the 'pen). ... The guys that they don't put in when they're winning are still pretty tough. So there's no question if you don't have the lead by the seventh inning, it's gonna be pretty tough to get the lead."



I honestly think our bullpen is still the #1 unit on the team and the biggest reason we are very dangerous in the playoffs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 19, 2013)

And our pen could look very different next year with O'flare and Venters back. Wrenn and Gonzo have done a very solid job this year, mixing and matching a revolving door.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry about Heyward's serious injury sending him to the hospital after getting a pitch to the face in today's early extra inning game still going on. 

EDIT UPDATE:  Thank God for Chris Johnson's 10th-inning 3-RBI HR to get the road win & even up the series.



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130821&content_id=57784612&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Heyward exits after being hit in the jaw with a pitch

Braves' right fielder able to walk off the field following scary moment in sixth

8/21/2013 3:11 P.M. ET


----------



## sneaking squanto (Aug 21, 2013)

Boycott citi field!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

crap!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 21, 2013)

Hope he doesn't miss too much time. We need him healthy.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hoping for negative xrays and no signs of concussion.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 21, 2013)

Early reports are it's broken in two places.....


----------



## David Parker (Aug 21, 2013)

JHey can't get a break.  He's a strong player and  I expect him to bounce.  Citi is the suck!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 21, 2013)

Big blow to our team. Out 4-6 weeks.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 21, 2013)

Possibly the rest of the regular season. Big blow with J-Up not 100% and BJ struggling. He was playing some great ball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 21, 2013)

Still kinda surprising anyone survives a pitch to the head.  Braves sure are gonna miss him.  Hope he heals up faster than expected.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 21, 2013)

Hoping for a speedy & Full recovery. He sure has been a breathe of fresh air and on fire in that lead off spot.
Taking a 90+ mph fastball to the face would have to screw with a mans psyche when he comes back.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 22, 2013)

This really bites!!!
He most likely will be wearing a special helmet from here on out when he returns. Getting hit there again would not be good.
Hope he returns soon, get well JayHey!!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 22, 2013)

after considering the factors, Jason will be back next season but scrap 2013.  He's not going to be able to eat solids for those 4-6 weeks while the bone sets, heals, and swelling goes down.  He'll lose some pounds from this.  He'll need to get back on the solids, then condition, then rehab, then get back in the lineup.  Not enough time this year.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 22, 2013)

All good points DP.
I'll say it again, this Blows!!!.
Braves will need to rally as they did with Huddy.
Mets are trying to wreck our season.
Just kidding- Mets pitcher showed alot of class.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2013)

Been hearing this update WSB radio all afternoon & it finally made it to a web site report:  



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/braves-heyward-surgery-193117618--mlb.html 

Braves OF Heyward has surgery

30 minutes ago 


"Heyward had two plates surgically placed in his fractured jaw by Dr. Glenn Maron in Atlanta, the Braves announced. He is expected to miss four to six weeks, but could be out the rest of the season."


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2013)

Sitting in a bar in cards country watching cards n braves...rooting for the braves. Life is good


----------



## David Parker (Aug 22, 2013)

new faces tonight.  Hope Beachy isn't DL15.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2013)

Watching the online scoreboard & see J. Upton delivers a 2-RBI HR to take the lead back for the Braves.  

Hope St. Louis fans aren't too tough on you JT up there in public Cardinal country & they sure do like taking in their fair share of adult beverages, too. 

EDIT UPDATE:  Ouch, Cards get 3 more runs to take the lead back.  Jim's gotta be taking a fan beat down now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2013)

Local TV sports news reports Beachy will miss his next start since he's got to go to a doctor's appt. 

Whassup with that??? 

Kinda rough road trip.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 23, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Local TV sports news reports Beachy will miss his next start since he's got to go to a doctor's appt.
> 
> Whassup with that???
> 
> Kinda rough road trip.



Beachy couldn't get his fastball above 88 in his last start. His last fastball was 82. He is seeing Dr. James Andrews (he did the TJ surgery) to check out the elbow because of the dramatic drop in velocity.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 23, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> Beachy couldn't get his fastball above 88 in his last start. His last fastball was 82. He is seeing Dr. James Andrews (he did the TJ surgery) to check out the elbow because of the dramatic drop in velocity.



Yes suddenly we don't have rotation issues with too many starters.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

maholm will be brilliant next outing.  we got this


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 23, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> Beachy couldn't get his fastball above 88 in his last start. His last fastball was 82. He is seeing Dr. James Andrews (he did the TJ surgery) to check out the elbow because of the dramatic drop in velocity.



Thanks.  Hope it's nothing serious. 

Local TV sports news says Braves have not had back to back losses since July 21st or 22nd.  I did not realize how good Atlanta has been the last month.  Shows potential to have some good long runs which hopefully will carry thru the end of the season & post-season.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 26, 2013)

Beechy is on the 15 day DL and the Braves haven't heard from Dr. Andrews (but they are expecting the worse)....As hard as it is to imagine, this might be all she wrote for Beechy..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2013)

Local TV sports news at dinner time reported that the doctor will meet with Braves management on Tuesday to brief them on his findings, then news about Brandon Beachy is expected to be released to the public.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds like Beachy will only need a couple more weeks of rest to help his sore elbow recover. 

I notice a quote in an article that Smoltz says it usually takes really 14 to 15 weeks to recover from Tommy John surgery while others say pitchers do much better the 2nd season after TJ surgery. 



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp...tebook_id=58631700&vkey=notebook_atl&c_id=atl

Beachy relieved elbow problem is inflammation
Braves right-hander feared a second Tommy John surgery after last start

8/27/2013 9:05 P.M. ET 



> But Beachy's worst fear was erased when the noted surgeon informed him that his recent right elbow discomfort has simply been a product of inflammation.
> 
> Beachy will continue to *rest his arm for the next 10-14 days* before gaining the potential to pick up a baseball again. While this timetable will certainly limit his opportunities to pitch this year, this development was certainly better than the alternative.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 28, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds like Beachy will only need a couple more weeks of rest to help his sore elbow recover.
> 
> I notice a quote in an article that Smoltz says it usually takes really 14 to 15 weeks to recover from Tommy John surgery while others say pitchers do much better the 2nd season after TJ surgery.
> 
> ...



Great  news; could have been MUCH worse..


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 29, 2013)

Attaboy Chris Johnson, clutch 9th inning single gives bravos win over injuns.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 29, 2013)

And Jordan is coming along as well.  He gets tough on lefties and we're golden.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jordan is learning "his" game.  He is learning what he needs to do to help teams win games.  He doesn't have to be a hero.


----------



## Horns (Aug 29, 2013)

That sure was a botched call when he slid into second and was called out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 29, 2013)

Horns said:


> That sure was a botched call when he slid into second and was called out.



didn't see it but Buck was complaining about it on 680. Man we get J-Hey back and Shafer rolling with Upton we may have the push we need to take on any team in baseball. Heyward can start doing some workouts on Thursday.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 29, 2013)

have to bounce between CFB and the Bravos now.  Good time of year!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah its brutal, right now i got Usce vs UNC, Kimbrel closing the deal, falcons on, Vandy vs ole miss,ect...remote is smoking.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice extra inning win for the Braves.  Looking at the box score & game recap details, good 4-hit games for Chris Johnson & BJ Upton who has a game tying HR & walk off single for the win in the 11th-inning for a couple bonuses, getting him closer to the Mendoza line with his batting avg. now up to 0.195. 

"Go Braves. Chop, Chop."  





http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/inde...eo&content_id=30213315&tcid=vpp_copy_30213315 







B.J. delivers walk-off hit

08/31/13

01:21

B.J. Upton laces a base hit to center field, giving the Braves a thrilling walk-off victory over the Marlins in the 11th inning

<object width="400" height="254"><param name="movie" value="undefined/shared/flash/video/share/ObjectEmbedFrame.swf?content_id=30213315&width=400&height=254&property=mlb" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="scale" value="noscale" /><param name="salign" value="tl" /><embed src="undefined/shared/flash/video/share/ObjectEmbedFrame.swf?content_id=30213315&width=400&height=254&property=mlb" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="never"  allowfullscreen="true"  width="400" height="254" scale="noscale" salign ="tl" /></object>


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2013)

Ready for some playoff baseball. With our amazing home record we gotta have home field advantage. These Braves are deep, one goes down someone steps.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2013)

Watching the online MLB scoreboards, looks like a good game so far today with the Braves leading the Mets 6 to 1 with Freeman already having a 5-RBI game which includes a 3-run HR in only the 2nd-inning. 

EDIT:  Nice 13-run 17-hit Braves win.  Schafer can be proud of his 4-hit game.  BJ Upton's 2-hit game brings him up to 0.197 & closer to the Mendoza line.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2013)

Shafer is dinged up, better sit him a few. 11 to clinch.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 3, 2013)

If Freeman doesn't finish in the top 3 in MVP voting then the voters need to be slapped and neutered!

Personally, I think he should win it. He has had this team on his shoulders all season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't look now, but as I was checking the online MLB scoreboard Braves box score details I noticed BJ Upton batting 1st as leadoff batter, already gone 2 for 4, & has batting avg. at the Mendoza line & Gattis is 3 for 3 with a HR RBI as Atlanta is leading 3 to 1.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 3, 2013)

Magic # 10
Medlen looked good tonight and glad to see Gattis go deep!
Go Braves!!!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Magic # 10
> Medlen looked good tonight and glad to see Gattis go deep!
> Go Braves!!!



Both had great games! Gattis made up for the misplayed ball that allowed the Mets to score their only run. 

Simba got every bit of the one he hit out!


----------



## David Parker (Sep 4, 2013)

need a rally post haste !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2013)

How 'bout Evan "Almighty" Gattis hitting 2-HR's in the game today & almost getting a 3rd one in the 5th-inning but the center field winds blowing in stole that from him, but according to the local TV sports news reported the 1st HR was 480-feet & the longest in the major leagues.  Surprising to see that "El Oso Blanco" provided the only Braves hits today.  Sorry to see Atlanta with 4-losses in a row & getting swept on the road by the Phillies.  



http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?content_id=30442751# 

Must C: Crushed 09/08/13 | 00:01:18

9/8/13: Evan Gattis sends a pitch from Cole Hamels to deep center, hitting a fan in the concourse at Citizens Bank Park

Your browser does not support iframes. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...tebook_id=59940504&vkey=notebook_atl&c_id=atl 

Gattis clubs Majors' longest homer this year

9/8/2013 5:31 P.M. ET 




> Estimating the distance of batted balls is notoriously unreliable. Probably the most accurate yardstick is the ESPN Home Run Tracker, which had it at *486 feet*. That's both the longest homer hit in the Major Leagues this year and the longest in the 10-year history of the Bank.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2013)

That ball was crushed! The rest of the offense needs to get going, though.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 12, 2013)

Braves lost to the fish last night, but most of the attention is on the words exchanged between McCann and Marlins rookie pitcher Jose Fernandez. I thought it was handled pretty well and liked what I heard in Fernandez post game comments. Hopefully it doesn't carry over to today's game. All we need is to lose a guy to injury this close to October.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 12, 2013)

They won today; Garcia pitched a decent 6 innings; Freddie hit a home run and Gaddis is getting hot.  Plus Waulden got into the game and pitched a scoreless inning...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like the Atlanta only need 6 more wins to clinch the division.  

"Go Braves!  Chop, chop!" 

EDIT UPDATE:  According to the online scoreboard, David Hale getting 9-SO's in 5-innings for the Braves did good. 2-HR's in the 4th-inning by J. Upton & McCann to take the lead 3-0 is not too bad either.



http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/inde...013_09_12_atlmlb_miamlb_1&mode=recap&c_id=atl 

Braves end trip still on top of NL with win against Fish

Garcia earns first Braves win in spot start as Freeman hits 20th homer

9/12/2013 5:02 PM ET



> Despite losing four of seven on this trip, the Braves return to Atlanta with their magic number to clinch the National League East at six. More importantly, they still own the NL's best record and are in position to have home-field advantage leading up to the World Series.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 15, 2013)

Medlin showed up big time yesterday, nice 2-1 win over pods.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2013)

Could lock up the division today.  Let's go Bravos!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 17, 2013)

Didn't see that coming! Gattis put the Braves up 5-3 in the 8th with a two-run homer, but Kimbrel gave up three runs (walked two batters) in the 9th, letting the Nats walk-off on an error by Simmons.

No clinching today.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2013)

Well Nats take both games today. Braves are in their annual tail spin......


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2013)

The call and subsequent ejections of Fredi and Wood by Bucknor seemed to light a fire under the Braves last night. Magic number down to 2!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2013)

Without Jhey we won't go far. 18-4 when batting leadoff. 13-13 or so since he's been out.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like Heyward will be in the starting lineup today. Batting leadoff and playing center.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Looks like Heyward will be in the starting lineup today. Batting leadoff and playing center.



Welcome back J-Hey!  Or as TimL likes to call him..."Heywood".


----------



## fredw (Sep 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Welcome back J-Hey!


----------



## Tim L (Sep 20, 2013)

September 20th and Heywood is getting some playing time...who'd a thunk it..


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 20, 2013)

Tim L said:


> September 20th and Heywood is getting some playing time...who'd a thunk it..



He seems to be way ahead of his projected rehab time. I am  glad he is back in the order so i don't care if he pops up as each at bat he gets closer to where he was.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 25, 2013)

McCain wasn't letting him touch home plate.
Crazy start to the game. I hope they hang about 20 on Milwaukee.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 25, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> McCain wasn't letting him touch home plate.
> Crazy start to the game. I hope they hang about 20 on Milwaukee.



I was hoping that idiot was gonna get another AB so he could catch one in the ear flap.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 25, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> McCain wasn't letting him touch home plate.
> Crazy start to the game. I hope they hang about 20 on Milwaukee.





Muddyfoots said:


> I was hoping that idiot was gonna get another AB so he could catch one in the ear flap.



I got in late and saw only the last 2 innings. Why was that dude so worked up? Also, watching the replay, he never touched home plate so, did that run count?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2013)

Reckon it got a little heated in Wednesday's game.  


ATL Recap: 



http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/inde...013_09_25_milmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=recap&c_id=atl 

Braves fall half-game behind Cards for NL best record

After first-inning scuffle, Atlanta held to two hits by Brewers' Lohse

9/26/2013 12:11 AM ET 








AND 


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...omez-homers-argues-braves-235815900--mlb.html

Benches clear after Carlos Gomez homers, argues with Braves and Brian McCann blocks him from going home

6 hours ago 























AND 


http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/near-brawl-in-1st-inning-but-braves-bats-silent-in/nZ7fD/ 

After near-brawl in first, Braves bats silent in loss 

Updated: 10:17 p.m. Wednesday, Sept. 25, 2013


----------



## David Parker (Sep 26, 2013)

love my team.  Gomez is a (insert potty mouth word of choice).  Typical behavior from someone about to enter the off-season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2013)

Noticed on the online scoreboard this evening that Atlanta must be fired up after yesterday (they only had 2 hits losing in the home shutout) with the Braves producing 5-runs & 6-hits in the 1st inning today as Heyward gets a 1-RBI HR on the 1st pitch of the game according to my father telling me on the phone. 

"Go Braves. Chop, Chop."

EDIT Update:  2nd-inning Braves get 2 more runs with Gattis already early going 2 for 2 with 3-RBI's. 

EDIT Update:  Heyward is 5 for 5 at the plate in top of the 9th.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 26, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Noticed on the online scoreboard this evening that Atlanta must be fired up after yesterday (they only had 2 hits losing in the home shutout) with the Braves producing 5-runs & 6-hits in the 1st inning today as Heyward gets a 1-RBI HR on the 1st pitch of the game according to my father telling me on the phone.
> 
> "Go Braves. Chop, Chop."
> 
> ...



Correction on Wednesday nights game..... The "official line" should read 3 hits...... Reed Johnson got one


----------



## David Parker (Sep 27, 2013)

Smack it flush


----------



## Tim L (Sep 27, 2013)

Good win last night but McCann has a pulled muscle, will miss some time, just hope he is ok going into the playoffs.  Even though they are tied with the Cards for best record they won the season series, so if the Braves win their next three they have home field until the world series...


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 27, 2013)

If I heard correctly last night, the Braves secured first round home field advantage pending the Dodgers loss(happened).?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2013)

fishnguy said:


> If I heard correctly last night, the Braves secured first round home field advantage pending the Dodgers loss(happened).?



To my knowledge we are .5 game behind the cards who have the cubbies while we draw the Phil's. We need to sweep all remaking games or we could be toast early again.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 27, 2013)

Right now we are tied with the Cards; each 94 and 65; but we hold the tie breaker since the Braves won the season series.  Three ahead of the Dodgers who have won 91.  Win out, and the Braves would have home field advantage throughout the NL playoffs..Will not be easy; especially since Cliff Lee pitches tonight for the Phils.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome pitching battle between Medlen and Lee. C.J. comes through late!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh yeah that was as big of a win as we have had all season. Win 2 more and it matters not what the cards do.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 2, 2013)

Atlanta Braves post-season schedule reminder . . . 



http://mlb.mlb.com/schedule/broadcast/index.jsp?c_id=atl 


Date - 	Opponent - 	Time (ET) - 	TV - 	Radio 

October 2013

Thursday, October 3	vs. LA Dodgers	8:30 PM	TBS	ESPN Radio

Friday, October 4	vs. LA Dodgers	6:00 PM	TBS	ESPN Radio

Sunday, October 6	@LA Dodgers	TBD	TBS	ESPN Radio

Monday, October 7	@LA Dodgers	TBD	TBS/MLBN	ESPN Radio

Wednesday, October 9	vs. LA Dodgers	TBD	TBS	ESPN Radio


"Go Braves!  Chop, Chop!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/postseasonpicture.jsp 

Post-Season Schedule Bracket


----------

